# Blackberry Finally Launches The Blackberry Q10 In India



## theterminator (Jun 6, 2013)

> Blackberry has finally launched the Blackberry Q10 in India, at an initial price of Rs. 44,990/-.
> 
> The Blackberry Q10 smartphone, which comes with the physical keyboard that many BlackBerry fans prize, is selling well in both Canada and Britain, the 2 main countries where it was launched first.





Spoiler



Blackberry Finally Launches The Blackberry Q10 In India



Spoiler



45K? WHAT THE FCUK!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ no bro, its 44,990(as in Quote)
Rs. 10 less than what you wrote in the spoiler..
 

really, who'll buy? just the Fanboys..

edit : having the physical keyboard can get more customers IMO,


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2013)

those who are into real business and not worried about the extra stuff that Q10 packs can go for 9900 for 2/3rd the price. Q10 still may sell well because currently no other manufacturer has a portrait QWERTY provided the price drops to 35k mark.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> edit : having the physical keyboard can get more customers IMO,


LOL 

Also people who use bbm on bb only will be jumping on their beds.


----------



## Empirial (Jun 6, 2013)

sam said:


> those who are into real business and not worried about the extra stuff that Q10 packs can go for 9900 for 2/3rd the price. Q10 still may sell well because currently no other manufacturer has a portrait QWERTY provided the price drops to 35k mark.



Even I'm ready to pay 35k for Q10/Z10 but the problem is that BB never reduces the price on time.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

it had been better if it had a slide out keyboard along with a bigger screen..

edit : and even then it would be "robbed" @ 45k

they are not getting the price down atleast till 5-6 weeks.

and 2100 MAh Battery ?


----------



## ZTR (Jun 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> and 2100 MAh Battery ?



Battery life is epic,just check the gsmarena review.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ i didn't knew that a Super Amoled will affect so much on the Battery Backup.

and finally, they proved, that blackberry's are for MEN, not for guys..  (see, square screen, cant even watch a good video)


----------

